# Hello from Vermont USA!



## JG57_Rall (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi All,

I am JG57_Rall The CO of Jagdgeschwader57. We are are Virtual Luftwaffe squadron that still uses Combat Flight Simulator I from Microsoft. Anyone still interested in CFS 1 or just curious is in vited to visit us at our website.

JG57 Website.

And if you are more interested in Allied aircraft visit our opponents website.

ACC Website

Okay thats my hello!

Now maybe someone can help me find some info on the Me-110. I need to know the convergence distances of the Me-110`s guns.

I have looked around the net and not found the answer. There are plenty of sites with specs for the 110 but none that I have visited have that info. Does anyone Know?

JG57_Rall


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

The convergence would be different for each aircraft as the pilot chose where he wanted to have his guns converging. This varied from around 100-150 yards up to 300 with the average probably around 200-250 yards for convergence.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome, from Sunny Australia!

Wayne


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi;

here's another JG57 pilot; my squad nickname is Oberst Tanzer and here are 2 samples of our aircraft.


----------

